# Working on Munsters House



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been working on the Munsters House (and Addams Family House) for some time now. I've put mini LED lights in the houses. I'm also adding dead looking shrubs and vines (I'll be clipping some down). It was a challenge putting it together, but it's a cool kit.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Would love to see progress pictures.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I posted a picture. After a week and 174 views did not get one response. I sold it on Sunday.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

where did you post the picture at?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Right in the first post here. I thought no one liked it, so I took it down.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I missed it Mitchell. I will be honest though, besides the site bogging down there are fewer people frequenting it as well. I used to come in and read everything on this and the models forum as well as browsing the other forums. And when I posted a new build I would get a dozen or so comments. About six months ago it really started going down hill. Now I am lucky to get 3 or 4 comments so I feel your pain. Some of the regulars are gone for good such as the Wolfman, Ian Wilkinson, and even McDougall isn't around as much. There is far more action on Facebook unfortunately and there are some dedicated modeling groups there that are quite good. We'll have to see if it gets any better here or not, hopefully it will.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Repost the photos. I too would be very keen to see it.

Alien


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

The gate is a little lage (said it was HO scale)

I don't have a photo of the completed version (I did final detailing). It also lit up.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...As Bob said up above I don't get here as much as I'd like to anymore, due to my work schedule....
....but I'm really glad you reposted this picture, You did an awesome job on this! Great weathering . (Man I love these spooky old houses)
What did you use to light it up with?
That's an awesome looking Gothic fence... your paint on it makes it look like actual brick work! 
Fantastic work on this Mitch :thumbsup:

Cheers!
Mcdee


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I really like the look to the house and fence, but for me personally I think there is an over-abundance of moss, especially on the house. It seems to hide a lot of the beautiful work you have done on the model, and besides, I don't remember seeing it on the tv episodes themselves.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Nice weathering!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Yeah, I did take some of the moss off. I got some mini LED lights from Michaels crafts on a Halloween clearance sale for $2.50 each ( I should have bought them all!)


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really looks great, fantastic detailing. So did you make all the additional parts? I have Cults resin and photo etch set. I hope mine turns out half as good.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Really looks great, fantastic detailing. So did you make all the additional parts? I have Cults resin and photo etch set. I hope mine turns out half as good.


I got the wall off EBay- I did get the Cultman Gate set, but when I decided to sell it because I wasn't going to keep the model.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Excellent paint job. It is hard to do an old decayed paint finish. Love it.
Good work on the tile roof too. It is one of the best finishes I have seen on the standard kit tiles.

:thumbsup:
Alien


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Looks great, nice detail!


----------



## JohnG7 (Jan 1, 2010)

Mitchell, did you really think no one liked your Munster build? *It's fantastic!* You've really captured the place. I just don't visit often enough and like many others missed it until now.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'm in a model building funk.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

You did an outstanding job with this model and yea I had a house in our neighborhood that was a close 2nd to your model moss everywhere, it eventually burned down from all the moss weeds and general condition of the place. a job well done thanks for sharing the photo. Karl


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks,
Yeah, there is an old house in my hometown that looks very similar the the Munsters' house, it is overgrown also. I hate to see it torn down. I wish I had the $$ I'd buy it and restore it.


----------

